# Ford 7600 Injector Pump



## mellotttractor (May 19, 2017)

Does anyone know where to get a reasonably priced injector pump for an old Ford 7600? It's the in-line injector pump. The number off the pump is P-5319.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Is yours missing?? or can it be rebuilt?? If I have something to work with, I can help..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I looked on ebay & there are some NEW for OVER 2 grand!!! That's CRAZY.. I rebuild them all day long of UNDER 1000.
& IF you look closely at one of the pictures.. you'll see a tamper proof sealing wire.. ON THE LOW IDLE SCREW.. It SAYS the pump is NEW, BUT nobody would put a wire on THE LOW IDLE SCREW.. makes you wonder..


----------

